# how do you take out a vindicator as the grey knights?????????



## alexsmith48 (Jan 12, 2010)

i've versed some space marine armies with up to 3 vindicators!!!!!! how the hell to you kill them with out getting owned by there gun??? some guys use them as barrage weapons, what do you do then????


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

alexsmith48 said:


> i've versed some space marine armies with up to 3 vindicators!!!!!! how the hell to you kill them with out getting owned by there gun??? some guys use them as barrage weapons, what do you do then????


First, you use exactly one question mark or exclamation point, no more, no less.

In all seriousness though, are you playing a purely Grey Knight army? If so, you're going to struggle a lot. Your best bet to bring down Vindicators is to use Grey Knight Dreadnoughts with lascannons and missile launchers in that case.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

well first the people using them as barrage weapons you slap and tell them to actually go on the internet for 5 minutes, because there not barrage weapons as per the FAQ.

and taking them out your gonna have to use practically the only heavy support the knights have, dreads with lascannons and land raiders.

or you can ally an entire platoon of guardsmen with as many missile launchers and lascannons as you can afford


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes Dreads and Land Raiders is it as far as pure GK goes. If you go pure DH then there's a few options apart from these ones - IST's with Meltas, or ally with IG/WH.

The Demolisher Cannon is now a large blast, not Barrage.


----------

